# External Audio Pass-through Applet



## Hardlock (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello OBS people. 

First all I would like to say how excellent the software is, really love the simplicity of it and the functionality it offers. 

I have a Request for the future of OBS or a separate Program that can be run on the side. 

Can a separate program be made to access the 7.1 stream that is heard in my USB headset and downmixed to 2 channels to be captured by my external Elgato HD60.

Basically I play and record PC gaming footage, however I do the recording on a separate laptop. This allows me to have no CPU or GPU overhead from OBS. But the audio of the game has to be sent to the HDMI. But I like to play with my USB 7.1 headset. I know that OBS at the moment can 'tap' into the direct audio of what I am hearing. 

If there was a little app that would run just on the background of my PC that would allow just duplicate the audio, I could enjoy my game-play far much more. 

I would love to be able to do something like this myself, but have no knowledge of the coding to accomplish it.

It's just a thought, for the future.

Many Thanks

Martin


----------



## belboz (Feb 26, 2016)

You can use Virtual Audio Cable or VB Meeter

http://software.muzychenko.net/eng/vac.htm
http://vb-audio.pagesperso-orange.fr/Cable/

You would install either and set your default playback device to be one of the virtual cables. And then you can setup repeaters to send that to your hdmi and headphones.


----------



## Hardlock (Feb 27, 2016)

They only work in stereo, I have already tried them. Also there is also a considerable amount of audio delay.

I found out Elgato them selves are working on a Beta of exactly what I'm looking for. I've been testing it, it works well, with very low latency, however again, it only passes through stereo.


----------

